# Was ist das für eine WaKü von Corsair



## TA-Crusher (15. September 2016)

*Was ist das für eine WaKü von Corsair*

Wisst ihr was das für eine WaKü von Corsair rechts an der Front für die CPU ist (siehe Anhang)?

Und wenn ich das richtig sehe hat die sogar 4 Lüfter oder?

Hier noch der Link zur Webseite die das Bild enthält:
Carbide Series(R) Clear 400C Kompaktes Mid-Tower-Gehause

Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Entweder ist das die Hydro Serie  H100i V2 oder die H115i ?Die kann man aber so auf dem Bild nicht eindeutig erkennen oder unterscheiden,finde ich.
Es gibts da aber einen unterschied in der größe der Radiatoren 240 bzw.280mm vielleicht haste da ein bezugspunkt welcher das sein könnte im bezug auf das verwendete PC Gehäuse.

Don't settle for a stock air cooler, water cooler, or CPU cooler fan, especially if you're looking for extra performance


grüße Brex


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das für eine WaKü von Corsair*

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach einem 280er Radiator aus.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Also an die Front kann man bis zu 360er Radis verbauen bei dem Gehäuse laut Hersteller.Mir scheints auch so das es die größere Version ist.


----------



## TA-Crusher (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Das heißt es könnte die beiden sein:

Hydro Series™ H110i 280 mm
Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm

Und an denen kann man an beide Seiten zwei 140mm Lüfter anschließen?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*



TA-Crusher schrieb:


> Das heißt es könnte die beiden sein:
> 
> Hydro Series™ H110i 280 mm
> Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm
> ...



Der H110i kann nicht sein wie oben auf dem Bild(siehe selber)weil,der CPU Kühlkörper anders konstruiert/design(Kühlschläuche am CPU Kühlkörper gehen seitlich bei 110i und nicht mittig wie im Bild oben) ist.

MfG Brex


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Ja man kann 4 Lüfter wie auf deinem Bild angezeigt ist verbauen.Achte bei Radiatorkauf ob beiden seiten Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Lüfter haben wenn du unbedingt 4 Lüfter verbauen möchtest.


----------



## TA-Crusher (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Super vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Wäre es denn auch möglich die Hydro Series™ H100i v2 (240mm) mit den HD120 RGB LED 120mm PWM Fan zu kombinieren?

Bei dem neuen Gehäuse von Corsair sieht es ja so aus als ginge das?
CORSAIR RGB Fans, RGB Case and RGB Mouse Pad - Do It With The Lights On - YouTube


Hydro Series™ H100i v2
Hydro Series™ H100i v2 Extreme Performance CPU-Flussigkeitskuhler

HD120 RGB LED 120mm PWM Fan
HD120 RGB LED High Performance 120mm PWM Fan — Three Pack with Controller


----------



## Chimera (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Theoretisch(!) kann man an jeden Radi an beiden Seiten Lüfis anbringen, was ja auch rein von der Logik her klar sein sollte, denn man kann den Radi ja nicht im Schwebezustand im Case halten  Nuuuur legen nicht alle Hersteller lange Schrauben für zusätzliche Lüfter bei. Sprich in den meisten Fällen hat man (bei Radis mit 2 Lüftern, also 240mm oder 280mm) 8 lange und 4-8 kurze Schrauben, die langen, um den Lüfi anzubringen und die kurzen, um den radi am Case zu fixen.
Nun kann man, wenn man will, anhand der langen Schrauben diese messen und dann natürlich auch passende nachkaufen (guckt man mal z.B. bei Aquatuning rein, hier mal ein Beispiel: Schrauben M3 x 35mm Senk (4 Stuck) | Montagematerial | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany -> aber vorsicht, die Länge ist sehr wichtig, da man bei zu langen Schrauben den Radiator beschädigen kann), um dann den Radi mit 4 Lüfis zu nutzen oder man fragt beim Hersteller (in diesem Falle Corsair) einfach nach, ob sie einem einen Satz lange Schrauben verkaufen/schicken. Aber achtung, mit Push&Pull ist das Teil ordentlich dick (würd mal vermuten so ca. 75-80mm, je nach Dicke vom Radi), man sollte also vorher gut ausmessen, ob es überhaupt passen würde


----------



## TA-Crusher (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*

Corsair bietet grundsätzlich viele Zubehörsachen an. Auch die Schrauben, dass habe ich schon geprüft.

Meine Frage war eher auf die Technik wegen Lüftersteuerung und Corsair Link bzw. diesen Controller und deren verkabelung ...


----------



## Chimera (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das für eine WaKü von Corsair*

Allgemein würd ich nur zu Corsair Lüftern greifen, wenn dir minimalste Laustärke nicht so wichtig ist (wenn ich mir da angucke, dass Corsair bei den SP120L bis 43dBA angibt  ). Alle die ich bisher hatte, waren nur stark gedrosselt wirklich leise, aber wenn sie aufdrehten, dann hörte man sie schnell mal (wenn das Case viel Mesh hat). Bzgl. dem Regeln, guck einfach mal auf der Page von Corsair auf den Bildern, wieviele Lüfter man an dem Teil anschliessen kann, entsprechend so viele kann man auch regeln. Wobei man selbst mit nur einem Fan Header auch 4 Lüfter regeln kann, da muss man einfach zu nem Splitter greifen. Bei der Corsair liegt ja ein Kabel für 2 Lüfter bei, die Pumpe hat aber anschlüsse für 2 dieser Kabel, ergo kann man dann auch 4 Lüfter anhängen. Will man nicht extra das Corsair Kabel kaufen, hängt man halt am vorhandenen jeweils 2 Lüfis an einen Header, einfach mit Y-Kabel. Ob es da strommässig Probs gibt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Bzgl. dem Corsair Link, da empfehl ich dir vor(!) dem Kauf erst mal nen Blick in den Corsair Bereich zu werfen, denn da hat es nicht nur zufriedene Leute, da scheint die Software doch noch recht viel Verbesserungspotenzial zu haben: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?. Da gefällt mir persönlich die CAM Software von NZXT deutlich besser, vorallem läuft die mit Win 7 genauso gut wie mit Win 10. Zudem bietet NZXT mit der CAM Software ein Feature, dass du bei Corsair vergebens suchen wirst: hat man die CAM Software auf nem Android Handy, so kann man selbst ausser Haus den PC im Blick behalten 
NZXT ist da zwar bissel teurer, doch sicher nicht schlechter als die Corsair. Persönlich(!) würd ich aber aktuell nicht mehr zu so ner AIO greifen, jetzt wo immer mehr erweiterbare AIOs zu guten Preisen auf den Markt kommen. Klar, so ein Gimmick wie das Corsair Link hat man weder bei ner Fractal Kelvin oder Alphacool Eisbaer (was die Be Quiet Silent Loop bieten wird, muss sich noch zeigen), doch dafür bieten sie halt eben die Möglichkeit der viel längeren Nutzung, da defekte Teile einfach ausgetauscht werden können, was bei den Kaufen-einbauen-wegwerfen-AIOs halt nicht geht


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ja man kann 4 Lüfter wie auf deinem Bild angezeigt ist verbauen.Achte bei Radiatorkauf ob beiden seiten Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Lüfter haben wenn du unbedingt 4 Lüfter verbauen möchtest.



Alle Radiatoren haben auf beiden Seiten eine Befestigung .


----------



## Chimera (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das fÃ¼r eine WaKÃ¼ von Corsair*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Alle Radiatoren haben auf beiden Seiten eine Befestigung .



Stimmt, aber nicht bei allen kann man Push&Pull betreiben  Beispiel die Swiftech H220X2 (siehe Bild). Verstehe nicht ganz, warum Swiftech aus der guten H220 so was machte und nicht z.B. die Pumpe am Ende vom Radi angebracht hat, so dass zumindest die Lüfis im Push-Betrieb angebracht werden können. Ist zwar immer noch ein potentes Teil (schlägt ja sogar den NH-D15 ), dennoch find ich es nicht grad schlau gelöst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das für eine WaKü von Corsair*

@TA-Crusher:

Damit wirst du auf lange Sicht vermutlich zufriedener sein als mit einer Corsair:

EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was ist das für eine WaKü von Corsair*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @TA-Crusher:
> 
> Damit wirst du auf lange Sicht vermutlich zufriedener sein als mit einer Corsair:
> 
> ...



Diese hatte ich auch mal vor zu kaufen, aber die Tests in der Print haben mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Zumindest die Erweiterbarkeit ist interessant aber die Temps sind ok. Habe mich für die ac liquid 240 entschieden, preis Leistung sind unschlagbar und für mich mehr als ausreichend.


----------

